# kitten coming- what to feed



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My cats are mostly raw fed. I have one who will only eat home made cooked food and the rest get canned now and then. I am getting a kitten in 3 weeks and am stressing over what to feed him. Of course i would like him to be on PMR, but i worry about not having food out through out the day. He is a sphynx and they have higher metabolism, than most. He has some medical issues which also make me worry about low blood sugar. I am wondering if I should get a kibble for a few months. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

How often would you be able to feed him throughout the day on PMR?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably 3. I'm reading through a raw cat forum and everyone keeps saying it is fine to leave raw food out.Doesn't seem lke a good idea to me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Could leaving out some frozen food work I wonder. Like a chicken wing or a ball or ground meat that would take an hour or so to thaw?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Kibble is a really bad idea. Its not healthy for cats, even the best of the best isn't. If the cat already has health issues and possibly trouble keeping a good glucose level then deffinately nix the kibble. I'm not sure about leaving raw out all day, I never have. Not to say it can't be done but for some reason I uneasy about it and who's to say the other cats won't get at it and the new one not get any? Same goes with canned, who's to say the other cats won't get to it first. I've left canned out, usually it didn't remain in the dish for long but one the few days it did I had no issues with leaving it out for a few hours, I'd add water if need be and mix it up but if it wasn't gone by the end of the day out it went. Why wouldn't you just be able to feed it 3 times a day? Surely that would be fine?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I leave raw out sometimes for the cats. If by the time I get home it's not fully eaten, I just give it to one of the dogs.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I also leave raw out for my cats and ferrets. When I get home I give any uneaten bits to the dogs. I think it would be fine to leave some half-way thawed raw out during the day.


----------

